# Sturgeon fishing



## vanbc (Apr 1, 2011)

Caught this 4.5' 50lb sturgeon yesterday off the bank of the fraser river. It was an easy fight till she realised that she was hooked, then it was on. 20 min later.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2011)

That's pretty cool. What are those fish good for? Anyone eat them?


----------



## vanbc (Apr 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> That's pretty cool. What are those fish good for? Anyone eat them?


they are just good for sport fishing. They are a protected species. So its all CR


----------



## bulldog (Apr 1, 2011)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice going. I've seen a few TV shows about fishing for Sturgeon in BC. They can be huge!


----------



## vanbc (Apr 1, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Nice going. I've seen a few TV shows about fishing for Sturgeon in BC. They can be huge!


oh yes they can be up to 8-10 feet. Here's a random picture i found on the net
https://naturescrusaders.wordpress.com/2008/11/21/ancient-endangered-giant-fish-numbers-growing-sturgeon/


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 1, 2011)

vanbc said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > Nice going. I've seen a few TV shows about fishing for Sturgeon in BC. They can be huge!
> ...



Crazy. WE have them here in the Great Lakes, also a protected species. I've never seen or heard of one caught though.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cool, I have always wanted to catch one of those badboys. I was watching a show last week where they caught a few 8 and 9 footers and they were jumping during the fight.....crazy fish.

Nice catch =D>


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 2, 2011)

i accidently caught a 6 footer while salmon fishing 2 years ago. it took 1 jump and destroyed my wifes salmon rod. she was not happy.my biggest last year was just under 5 ft. very fun when you use the proper rod.


----------



## Andy (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## vanbc (Apr 2, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> i accidently caught a 6 footer while salmon fishing 2 years ago. it took 1 jump and destroyed my wifes salmon rod. she was not happy.my biggest last year was just under 5 ft. very fun when you use the proper rod.


oh yes very fun. and very strong !!! I just picked up a new rod and reel for $50 el cheapo but it will do what I need. (I jam it into the rocks) The 80-100lb braidedline is the costly part.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow!!! It must be cool to reel in a living fossil!!!!! Nice catch!!!! Congrats!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 4, 2011)

That is awesome. I have wanted to catch one of those bad boys since I first heard a Primus song about them.


----------



## ENIRB (May 7, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> vanbc said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster said:
> ...



I thought there was one more recent, but I could not locate the article.

I'm in Erie...


----------



## GreenRiver (May 7, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> That is awesome. I have wanted to catch one of those bad boys since I first heard a Primus song about them.


Rootin' and sniffin' and urgin' to spawn. =D>


----------

